

Youtube - Dark Pattern? - hypr_geek
http://imgur.com/0Sw4uYD

======
27182818284
Yes it very much is a nasty, dark pattern. Unfortunately, they guessed
correctly that they could annoy that level and still keep their users. I
eventually gave up trying to get around it and clicked whatever option that
would satisfy them. It was just frustrating when trying to watch YouTube
videos for it to come up so often. They won.

------
ddorian43
It's not new.

